# Help/question regarding snowbear plow



## Meetoo121

Hey guys. 

I got a really quick question an I'm hoping someone can help me out here,

I currently have a snow bear plow mounted on my gmc 2500
It's all wired up and mounted, my question is it's having a really hard time going up and down, (does this very slowly) 

I live in Canada and yes it's generally cold here but I have used one in the last no issues with up and down, 

At the moment my plow lifts and lowers really really really slowly if at all. (My lights go dim when I raise it as well)

I'm looking if Anyone knows how to fix this


----------



## Rick547

Did you change the fluid and clean or replace the filters?


----------



## Meetoo121

Rick547;1883185 said:


> Did you change the fluid and clean or replace the filters?


It's a snowbear plow no hydrolics

All electric winch and stuff (hooked up to battery)


----------



## Rick547

Meetoo121;1883206 said:


> It's a snowbear plow no hydrolics
> 
> All electric winch and stuff (hooked up to battery)


My bad! Check all the connections for corrosion. Clean and put dielectric grease on all connections. Brushes in motor could be worn out also.


----------



## Meetoo121

Rick547;1883234 said:


> My bad! Check all the connections for corrosion. Clean and put dielectric grease on all connections. Brushes in motor could be worn out also.


So would that just require a new motor ??


----------



## dieselss

Meetoo121;1883240 said:


> So would that just require a new motor ??


Yea it would. If you unhook the plow, does it still work slow?


----------



## Meetoo121

dieselss;1883289 said:


> Yea it would. If you unhook the plow, does it still work slow?


Sorry when you say unhook the plow do you mean like unplug all the connections? (Which, battery)?


----------



## dieselss

Unhook the winch cable


----------



## Meetoo121

dieselss;1883660 said:


> Unhook the winch cable


Once I unhook it then what would I need to do??.


----------



## dieselss

See if it still dims the lights and us slow. I suspect it will


----------



## Meetoo121

dieselss;1883693 said:


> See if it still dims the lights and us slow. I suspect it will


And if It does you think it's the motor? Or could it be the control box??


----------



## dieselss

Motor ........


----------



## Meetoo121

dieselss;1883708 said:


> Motor ........


Is it pretty hard to change motor on them??


----------



## dieselss

No clue. Usually it's 2 bolts tho


----------



## Meetoo121

dieselss;1883722 said:


> No clue. Usually it's 2 bolts tho


Quick question I just tried the suggestions of unplugging winch my question is once I unplug winch from motor and hook up booster cables how do I make it go up and down to test it


----------



## Sprag-O

Leave all the electrical hooked up and unhook the physical winch cable from the plow. See if the issue persists with no load on the winch.


----------



## Meetoo121

Sprag-O;1884176 said:


> Leave all the electrical hooked up and unhook the physical winch cable from the plow. See if the issue persists with no load on the winch.


Yeahh but how do I lift the plow up with winch cable disconnected.


----------



## dieselss

You don't, your cking the motor at this point


----------



## snowbear1

*winch*

I've had a snowbear plow for 6yrs I replaced the superwinch (pos) after the first year did the same thing I bought a harbor freight winch and it its worked fine bought a second one as a backup cheap money if you get them on sale but that's what I would do just get a new winch


----------



## Meetoo121

snowbear1;1884452 said:


> I've had a snowbear plow for 6yrs I replaced the superwinch (pos) after the first year did the same thing I bought a harbor freight winch and it its worked fine bought a second one as a backup cheap money if you get them on sale but that's what I would do just get a new winch


And there pretty easy to change??


----------



## jimbo64

Years ago I had a snowbear plow on my S10 Blazer. The manuel said not to feather the plow as it was hard on the controller. I feathered it a lot and never had a problem but you might want to check it out. It's not difficult to change the winch..it's a pretty simple setup.
You have too much truck for such a light weight plow. I'm assuming you must be just doing your own driveway. Doesn't t drive you crazy getting out to angle it?


----------



## snowbear1

*winch*

I have an older style mount but I had to drill different holes on the winch plate pretty easy I changed to a chain got tired of breaking the strap
I had it on an s-10 also now its on a full sized 1/2 ton it works fine
I have some pictures on my page take a look


----------



## Meetoo121

jimbo64;1884635 said:


> Years ago I had a snowbear plow on my S10 Blazer. The manuel said not to feather the plow as it was hard on the controller. I feathered it a lot and never had a problem but you might want to check it out. It's not difficult to change the winch..it's a pretty simple setup.
> You have too much truck for such a light weight plow. I'm assuming you must be just doing your own driveway. Doesn't t drive you crazy getting out to angle it?


I own a landscaping company (pull dump trailers and what not)

I do snow removal but I completely understand snowbear isn't meant fr commercial I only use the plow on my own driveway and my 2 commercial church parking lots (small 9 car lots)

Only using the snowbear Becuase not worth upgrading for what I need it for,


----------



## olscout99

jimbo64;1884635 said:


> Years ago I had a snowbear plow on my S10 Blazer. The manuel said not to feather the plow as it was hard on the controller. I feathered it a lot and never had a problem but you might want to check it out. It's not difficult to change the winch..it's a pretty simple setup.
> You have too much truck for such a light weight plow. I'm assuming you must be just doing your own driveway. Doesn't t drive you crazy getting out to angle it?


I've been plowing with a Snowbear for the last three years, first with a 99 F150 extend cab, and the last two (including the 'polar event winter' last year) with a Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab. I've got the larger 88" wide blade, and I've moved a LOT of snow with that plow and never thought it was too light a plow for the truck. I have mine set straight, no angle; it takes me a sweep or two more to clean up, but it's not bad when you're only doing driveways, I understand it would be different in a big lot. I did have to do a little reworking on the plow this year, it took a beating last winter but nothing more than I've had to do with Meyer or Western plows in the past. I did also swap to a chain on my (aftermarket) winch, no more worries about the cable snapping at a bad time.


----------



## Meetoo121

olscout99;1920785 said:


> I've been plowing with a Snowbear for the last three years, first with a 99 F150 extend cab, and the last two (including the 'polar event winter' last year) with a Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab. I've got the larger 88" wide blade, and I've moved a LOT of snow with that plow and never thought it was too light a plow for the truck. I have mine set straight, no angle; it takes me a sweep or two more to clean up, but it's not bad when you're only doing driveways, I understand it would be different in a big lot. I did have to do a little reworking on the plow this year, it took a beating last winter but nothing more than I've had to do with Meyer or Western plows in the past. I did also swap to a chain on my (aftermarket) winch, no more worries about the cable snapping at a bad time.


Awesome to see someone else uses a snowbear 

When you do driveways do you put something down to backblades? I find the snowbear doesn't take all the snow off the driveways. (Not heavy enough to get right down)


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

I've beat the snot out of mine got a few dings bent the corner hitting a curb and it still keeps going
for the 1200 bucks I payed for it 7 yrs ago i'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Meetoo121

snowbear1;1921515 said:


> I've beat the snot out of mine got a few dings bent the corner hitting a curb and it still keeps going
> for the 1200 bucks I payed for it 7 yrs ago i'm pretty happy with it


How do you get it down the the cement? I feel like it's not heavy enough


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

replaced the cutting edge with a 3/8 thick edge it added 50lbs to to the overall weight helps keep the plow down it doesn't back drag very good but it works for me


----------



## Plowmedic23

snowbear1;1921735 said:


> replaced the cutting edge with a 3/8 thick edge it added 50lbs to to the overall weight helps keep the plow down it doesn't back drag very good but it works for me


Did you add hydraulics to that thing?


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

no. its just a plastic battery box I put over the winch to keep the rain and snow off it works pretty good


----------



## RLong

I just ordered a snowbear for my Jeep TJ and considering the winter we're having, I'm anxious for it to arrive  
But, my only concern is dealing with the heavy crusty snowbank that the government plows deposit at the end of my driveway when plowing the road! So, a question for those in the northern regions - will the snowbear even put a dent in that snowbank?


----------



## SnoFarmer

It can,

A tip
Plow it out of the way right after the plow goes by,
Don't even Waite 1/2 hr. 
it will be soft, unfrozen.
As the plow put energy into the snow as it moves,
Causing friction, this causes melting.
When the snow refreezes or sets up it will be much harder to move.

Then just chip away at the edges on manageable chunks.
It will take longer. But who cares, your at home.


----------



## olscout99

*Snowbear*

Snofarmer has it right, you can't wait a day to plow snow kicked up by the county or state plow trucks. The mix with road salt sets up pretty hard in a few hours, the sooner you can get it after it's been plowed up the better. I've not had any problems with my Snowbear plowing snow that's been piled 1-1 1/2' deep by the state plows at my friend's house, you can't plow full width always but if you don't bite off more than you can chew you'll be fine. You'll be very surprised at how capable the Snowbear is. On that note, I finally killed the cheap no name aftermarket winch that was on my Snowbear when I got it three years ago. Managed to get the floor jack under it, jacked it up, chained it in the up position, and dropped it in the shop. I have a Northern Tool 2000 lb winch I bought a couple of years ago for a spare, looks like it gets to go on tomorrow. They're calling for 3-6" lake effect, 'more possible in heavy snow bands'. That means we'll probably get a foot  Now I'll either have to order another Northern Tool winch, or grab one at Harbor Fright, they've got a 2500 pounder (that looks just like the Northern Tool one)on sale for $59 and change. Like to have a spare around just in case.


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

yes it will you just need to out every 5or6 inches and not let it get to built up I've busted through some pretty heavy stuff with it


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

olscout99 I have the 2000lb winch from hf it works ok little slow going up
I think I might get the 2500lb also


----------



## olscout99

*Snowbear*

Put on the 2000 lb. Northern Tool winch yesterday. Easy install, had to drill two new holes to match the mount on my Snowbear and that was about it. I did pull off the 50 feet of cable it came with, the wire rope will spring loose if it's left slack, and I didn't need a full spool anyway. I remembered that when I broke the cable on the last winch, I had bought a 10' or so section of nylon winch rope that was made specifically for use on winches for snow plow lifts. I dug it out, and replaced the steel cable with the nylon line. Time will tell how it holds up, but so far I like it because you don't have worry so much about pinching and damaging the cable if it doesn't spool in right. Plowed for a couple hours today, and I agree with Snowbear 1, the winch does cycle slower than the one I had on there. I found out when I pulled it that the winch I had was a 3500 lb version, no name. The motor on the old winch was a tight fit for the motorcycle inner tube I used to water proof it, the new winch motor is quite a bit smaller, the tube was loose on it so I had to tie strap it to hold it down.
Hopefully we're about through with snow for this year, this plow is going into back up mode after this. I just picked up another IH Scout II to use as a plow truck next year, I have a Meyer power angle to go on it so the Snowbear will be a 'just in case' plow.


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

olscout99 I made a mounting plate to fit the hf winch to the existing holes I use a chain instead of the strap doesn't break and i used a plastic battery box to cover the winch I might go with the bigger winch maybe it will go up faster


----------



## J.onathan

Nice to see people still using snowbears!

I just picked up 7' snowbear for $300, basically brand new, came with everything for it except lights. I'll grab some plow lights online or at a local tractor store.

Does anyone know where I can find an install manual for my truck crossmember? It seems like it has universal mounts that can be bolted in for various applications. My truck is a 2006 Sierra 1500 CC.

Here's some pics of the plow:


----------



## snowbear1

*snowbear plow*

looks good it's not bent like mine my mounts were from my old s-10 drilled a couple of new holes works fine
I don't know if I like the new style mounts with the receiver hitch
I think you can go to snowbears web site and download a manual


----------



## J.onathan

snowbear1;2056421 said:


> looks good it's not bent like mine my mounts were from my old s-10 drilled a couple of new holes works fine
> I don't know if I like the new style mounts with the receiver hitch
> I think you can go to snowbears web site and download a manual


Yeah its all straight. Just not sure exactly the configuration of the mounting brakes. There's a bunch of holes and looks pretty universal. Might just have to trial and error till it fits good. Maybe fab up some plates.


----------



## olscout99

Too bad it's not a Dodge, I have the mount off of my 01 Ram that I sold. Probably put it on Ebay and see if it goes, new they're like $300, but I have no use for it. I just bought another 01 Ram (in a lot worse shape than my 'old' one) to use as a plow truck, but I also found a Driveway Super Plow for a deal locally. The guy said it quit working on him, I paid $500 but it looks brand new. Got some time to mess with it yesterday and found out the problem was the solenoid on the Monarch pump, so I've got one on the way. I like the idea of having a plow that fits into the Class III receiver and that is self contained with a remote, I can either use the 'new' old Dodge I just bought which is the main plan, or in a pinch I can use the Avalanche that replaced my other Dodge. Gonna try not to plow with the Avalanche though, the Dodge is already used and abused although it's solid mechanically so it's an ideal plow truck.


----------



## J.onathan

So i got my mounts fabb'd up, they're way beefier than the stock mounts, and everything installed. Replaced the original winch with a Champion 3000lb with small rocker switch. Took it down the back lane just to see how it operates. The only concern I have is it seems like it does not lift as high as it should. I feel like the arms that the winch are mounted too should be at a more verticle position, however all pictures I see of Snowbear plows, the arms come out the front at a 45 degree angle. And after searching looks like i'll loosen the bolts, re position, and torque the hell out of the bolts. Probably weld them in place as well.


----------



## J.onathan

All installed with custom light setup.


----------



## snowbear1

nice light set up
no snow here yet


----------



## Afrat

J.onathan said:


> Yeah its all straight. Just not sure exactly the configuration of the mounting brakes. There's a bunch of holes and looks pretty universal. Might just have to trial and error till it fits good. Maybe fab up some plates.


Go to Zorkos and get the right bracket for your truck. Much easier


----------



## Afrat

Afrat said:


> Go to Zorkos and get the right bracket for your truck. Much easier


See your picture- looks good


----------



## Hydromaster

Afrat said:


> Go to Zorkos and get the right bracket for your truck. Much easier


I think he fixed it 5 years ago??

Last post was in Dec, 2015


----------

